# My dropping rod



## NoIdea (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all - just a wee picture of the iron rod i was using to drop copper. Now i use the rod for a bashing thingy when i cant find my blasted hammer. :mrgreen: :roll:




Deano


----------



## rusty (Dec 7, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Hi all - just a wee picture of the iron rod i was using to drop copper. Now i use the rod for a bashing thingy when i cant find my blasted hammer. :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Deano



Deano it looks like a marlinspike used for splicing cable or making the eyes onto the ends.


----------



## AndyWilliams (Dec 8, 2012)

rusty said:


> NoIdea said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all - just a wee picture of the iron rod i was using to drop copper. Now i use the rod for a bashing thingy when i cant find my blasted hammer. :mrgreen: :roll:
> ...


Marlinspike or bashing thingy, I think it'd get the job done! You ever splice cable Rusty?


----------



## nickvc (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like a jewellers triblet to me, it's used to size and reshape rings, they make a lethal weapon.


----------



## madmax (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks like a drift too me. Used to have 2 or 3 different sizes hanging in the belt as well as a hammer and spanners for tightening the bolts on construction jobs. When the holes didnt line up stick a drift in hammer hell out of it get a bolt in another hole tighten and knock out the drift and fill the hole with a bolt.
However would be interested to know how to use it as a dropping rod?


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 8, 2012)

Holy Moly - i have made a multi-purpose tool, anything else it could be? heck i may even put it on tradeME(a down under e-bay) :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## scrappile (Dec 8, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Hi all - just a wee picture of the iron rod i was using to drop copper. Now i use the rod for a bashing thingy when i cant find my blasted hammer. :mrgreen: :roll:
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...




Not sure what it says about me, seems a lot of my hammers have had the handles replaced with pipe

no broken anvils though :roll: :lol:


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 8, 2012)

Yup, know what you mean about the hammers, have had the same one for years, replaced the handle four times and the head twice,man i love that hammer. :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Dec 8, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Yup, know what you mean about the hammers, have had the same one for years, replaced the handle four times and the head twice,man i love that hammer. :mrgreen:



Deano, you kill me.


----------



## pimpneightez (Dec 8, 2012)

that don't make noooo sense! it's definitely a new hammer :lol:


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 9, 2012)

pimpneightez said:


> that don't make noooo sense! it's definitely a new hammer :lol:



No way, Ive had it for years. :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Dec 9, 2012)

its very hard to damage a hammer head. ive seen the head break off of a claw hammer or a claw break off but other than that, how does one go about damaging a hammer head as to make it un-usable? :mrgreen:


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 9, 2012)

Well not damaged per say, try fixing a fence line close to cliff face, which went some 50 meter down into the ocean, well i still had the handle.  :shock:


----------



## scrappile (Dec 9, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> Well not damaged per say, try fixing a fence line close to cliff face, which went some 50 meter down into the ocean, well i still had the handle.  :shock:


 

If you really love something set it free, if it's meant to be it will come back,...


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 9, 2012)

We have all heard of swimming hammerheads, well this was a flying hammer head :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Dec 9, 2012)

we moved into a house some years ago that had a wood burning heater.since there was 40 acres of trees and i could cut as many as i wanted, i bought a chainsaw and an ax and a busting maul. i decide the boys was old enough to bust wood and showed them how to do it safely. the oldest didnt want any part of it and it was a struggle every time he had to bust wood, the maul would get stuck,the wood wouldnt bust and eventually he got to where he would over swing and snap the head off. after replacing the handle a few times, i took it to a local welding shop and had a piece of pipe made to fit and welded in so there was no way to break the handle. apparently that didnt stop him from trying. on the first swing (all of this was in one motion) he over swung and the jar from the handle hitting the wood made him let go of the handle.the momentum of the head kept the whole thing in motion.as the handle hit the wood it pivoted the head down and the handle up and hit him right under his chin. it was enough force to knock him off his feet. it didnt do any permanent damage and luckily he was ok too. :twisted: from then on he never over swung with the busting maul any more.


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 9, 2012)

scrappile said:


> If you really love something set it free, if it's meant to be it will come back,...



Hmmm does it only work with things you love? Could i throw my ex off the cliff, and if she came back then it was meant to be :mrgreen: 

If so ive got new years eve planned :lol:


----------



## qst42know (Dec 11, 2012)

You know some place that's above swimming hammer heads?


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 11, 2012)

I was breaking a rock with my 5 kg sledge hammer when the head decided to bail. It's a few anxious moments between the feeling of hitting the rock with a stick and the relief of a thud behind you.
It's fascinating how fast you realize that you have a flying sledge hammer head somewhere in the vicinity of your head and back, time just stops so you can enjoy that special feeling.

:mrgreen: 

/Göran


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 11, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 11, 2012)

Deano you just got me in trouble at work.

I'm supposed to be working but (as usual) I'm on the forum. 

When I read about your old/new (?) hammer I laughed out loud and got "the look" from the boss!

Good stuff!


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 11, 2012)

gold4mike said:


> Deano you just got me in trouble at work.
> 
> I'm supposed to be working but (as usual) I'm on the forum.
> 
> ...



Ha Ha Ha, my work is now complete. :mrgreen:


----------

